# Congoleum Dura Ceramic



## Bonnie (Jun 23, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this product and/or installed it?
We just had it installed in our kitchen on Monday and the acrylic grout has pin holes. The installer wants to re-grout without removing the original grout. Is this a good idea? 
What have you heard about this new product?


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

We carry it, but I have yet to use it myself.
I will ask other salespeople to see if they have had problems with grout.

seems to me they can fill those by refloating the area.


----------



## cmanley (Nov 28, 2006)

*did you ever find out anything*

i had the same problems this woman his with pin holes imperfections in this grout. What did you find out about it?


----------



## cmanley (Nov 28, 2006)

*Duraceramic*

I just joined to find out about this product and wanted to email you directly but i don't have 20 posts yet...trying to get there 

Anyway, what happened with your floor? I had the same problem. Pin holes, brush marks, etc and I made them regrout the entire thing. Looked MUCH MUCH better. It still isn't perfect but I have had the contractor back so many times now it is ridiculous.

Did they leave the grout "film" on your floor? They told me it would come up after a few washings but I contacted congoleum and the contractor is suppposed to wipe it up with an ammonia and water solution. the longer it sits the harder it is to get up. Mine has already sat like that for a month. I am so furious I could scream. I will have to try and do it myself this weekend. So much for hiring someone to make things easier on myself. Uhg!

I am interested to know how you made out because I don't know of anyone else that has used this product.


----------



## lesneb (Aug 1, 2007)

*DuraCeramic problems*

Good luck to you on your new floors. 
I had Dura Ceramic professionally installed in 2004. After resloving the same grout problems, it looked great, and I love the feel of it, but mine got scratches (I think from my dog's toenails) and it started developing little holes in the surface after only a year. After more than a year of calling, waiting, and inspectors coming and going, Congoleum finally decided I must have made the holes myself (there are more than 75 all over my kitchen!) and refuses to stand behind their warranty. At this point, I would never recommend Dura Ceramic to anyone. I hope the product has improved and you won't have the same problems.


----------



## cmanley (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for your post. I only wish I had done more research before having the floors installed. I just noticed my grout starting to crack and I haven't even had the floors for a year. The contractor told me I didn't need a subfloor so I am pretty sure the flex is causing the cracking. I haven't called the contractor yet because I am so sick of dealing with the floors. It was supposed to be fun to get new flooring and it hasn't been fun at all. I should have stuck with my original choice which was high quality sheet vinyl. The salesman talked me into this stuff and it seemed kinda neat. Ugh, I could kick myself. 
Any suggestions about the cracking grout? Do you still have your floor down or did you rip it up and install something else? I am so disappointed in my choice and I don't think the contractor is going to do anything to help me and from your email it doesn't look like I will be able to count on Congeleum helping me either. Thanks for your post. I feel like such a fool!


----------



## cmanley (Nov 28, 2006)

*How are you floors now?*

Bonnie,
I had the same flooring put down in November of 06 and the contractor didn't put down a subfloor first. My grout is cracking everywhere and I was wondering how your floor was installed and if you were having any other problems. I just replied to another guy who also had this installed and wasn't happy with it after a year or so. 
Just wondering what was happening with your floor.
Thanks!





Bonnie said:


> Has anyone heard of this product and/or installed it?
> We just had it installed in our kitchen on Monday and the acrylic grout has pin holes. The installer wants to re-grout without removing the original grout. Is this a good idea?
> What have you heard about this new product?


----------



## lesneb (Aug 1, 2007)

*Still looking at holes*



cmanley said:


> Thanks for your post. I only wish I had done more research before having the floors installed. I just noticed my grout starting to crack and I haven't even had the floors for a year. The contractor told me I didn't need a subfloor so I am pretty sure the flex is causing the cracking. I haven't called the contractor yet because I am so sick of dealing with the floors. It was supposed to be fun to get new flooring and it hasn't been fun at all. I should have stuck with my original choice which was high quality sheet vinyl. The salesman talked me into this stuff and it seemed kinda neat. Ugh, I could kick myself.
> Any suggestions about the cracking grout? Do you still have your floor down or did you rip it up and install something else? I am so disappointed in my choice and I don't think the contractor is going to do anything to help me and from your email it doesn't look like I will be able to count on Congeleum helping me either. Thanks for your post. I feel like such a fool!


I still have my duraceramic. It was installed over a concrete slab and I have not had any problems with the grout once the installers came back twice to get rid of the initial holes in it. I'm trying to decide if I should hire an independent inspector to get a second opinion about the holes in the tiles. Good luck with your grout.


----------



## Joanne (Aug 28, 2007)

I just joined 8/27/07 to be able to post to this forum. I had a duraceramic floor installed in my kitchen in May. The grout has discolored. I chose an almost white grout as I wanted it very light but it just gets dirty. I also have to clean the tiles on my hands and knees to get the dirt out of the little grooves in each tile. Mopping does NOTHING. The store where I purchased it just gave me a new cleaner to try which was a little easier to use but it had to be rinsed off several times. I purchased the floor because it was supposed to be easier to clean not harder. I also have pits in the grout and after cleaning this week water oozed out between one of the tiles and grout so I'm sure it's loosening from all the scrubbing. I'm ready to ask for a congoleum rep to come to the house. Will they? I too think the grout needs to be re done but how do they do that? I'm told it should not be high and even with the tile edges. My tiles were glued over the existing old linoleum. Any comments/help would be much appreciated. I just advised my neighbor NOT to buy this product.


----------



## Bonnielsc (Aug 31, 2007)

I am another Bonnie who has just joined this forum for help on this floor. I have it and have problems with it (holes in the finish). I am now planning to remove it after less than 4 years and want to know if anyone has suggestions on the easiest way to do this. The floor is grouted in and I have come to hate it. I believe it is concrete below and I don't know about any other sub floor. Can anybody help me?


----------



## esim (Mar 20, 2009)

*Duraceramic*

Hi,
I just joined this forum to find out what to do with my duraceramic floor.
I had it installed about 1 year ago, with sub flooring underneath, no grout, and the top layer is cracking and chipping off. A couple of the tiles developed bumps which turned into cracks. What should I do? I appreciate any and all help with this problem. 

Than you.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, first do a search on Duraceramic here. Once you read all that has been said (and it makes for a loooooong read) you'll probably come to the conclusion that this product - as any product - does have inherent weaknesses that pros don't like, but that so many DIYers love.

You must, these days, research something first, before you do anything. If you go the opposite route then be prepared for the consequences. Here, it's just a floor tile...but the same reasoning IMO applies to everything.

Sorry about your problems. 

But you get what you pay for. Or as someone said, "garbage in, garbage out". To be clear, I have never installed the product so I cannot make a judgement on it. It applies in certain situations but that definition of 'certain' is limited. I do trust my colleagues here who have an opinion to give since _they_ have installed it.


----------



## cmanley (Nov 28, 2006)

My tiles are grouted and the only chipping problems I have had have been my fault. Dropping heavy things, knives, etc so I have a couple of small spots where the tiles have chipped. I would have a rep come out and look at the floor. The tiles were meant to be installed either with or without grout, so your tiles shouldn't be chipping for no reason. Other than the fact that my grout is cracking (because I was told I didn't need a subfloor with this tile) I haven't had any other problems with the floor. The grout and the tiles clean easily. I don't love the floor and wouldn't recommend it. The tiles are very very slippery. I wanted a nicer looking solution to ceramic tile but this just isn't it. I will probably keep the floor until my kids grow up and then take it up and put down wood. Next time, I will research a new product more and my contractor more before I spend this kind of money to have floors put down. I am sorry to hear of your problems. It is so disappointing when something is ruined not long after it is put down especially when it is not your doing. Call Congoleum and have someone come out and look at the floor. At this point, what do you have to lose?


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

> then take it up and put down wood.


Keep in mind that you may not like DC because it's slippery, but wood is not any more slip resistant.
Plus it is more prone to moisture problems in a Kitchen than DC is.
I just want to make sure you don't trade one problem for another.


----------



## cmanley (Nov 28, 2006)

This floor seems way more slippery than wood but maybe not. I guess overall if you see my posts for the past couple of years. the contractor that laid the floor down did a horrible job and i have never been happy with the workmanship. Overall the floor and the grout are very easy to clean and I am just not sure it is any better than getting a good quality vinyl. Thanks for the post about the wood. I appreciate it. I will have this floor for at least another 10 years. My kids are little!! So, let me ask you this, in your opinion what is the best floor you can put down in the kitchen?


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

> the contractor that laid the floor down did a horrible job


That sucks



> So, let me ask you this, in your opinion what is the best floor you can put down in the kitchen?


Depends on the person living there.

best overall for moisture and durability and value? - Ceramic or Stone
Best for comfort and value - Cork
Best for affordability and moisture - Vinyl


----------



## amy1 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Duraceramic*

We had a floor installed about three months ago and so far it looks great. The installer used the subfloor sold by congoleum to be used with the tile. The subfloor was more like a thick paper. The installer said that there were problems with grout cracking when the tiles were installed over a plywood floor. The subfloor sold by Congoleum is a floating floor which allows the tiles to "give" without cracking the grout. We have two dogs and so far we love the floor. Hopefully we will feel the same way in 6 months


----------



## Floorman6 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have been installing it since it's been out. Sounds like he has been useing too much water to sponge off existing grout. regrouting over the old is OK but if it has been down log enough to have grease and oil get into it I would advise to coat the grout with liquid latex first and let it dry completely before regrouting. Liquid latex looks like milk and dries clear with a little shine. Can be bought at Home Depot or Lowes as a grout additive for ceramic grout. We use it for coating ceramic floors that are non-pourus and when you patch over to make floor smooth for vinyl floors to be laid over ceramic tile.
I've been installing floors for over 40 years and one thing that can be done with Dura Ceramic is you can replace the bad tiles by heating them with a heat gun and replace the bad one with new one's and regrout if you have save the original grout or you will have to buy new grout. Also you can regrout bad grout lines. Grout gap should be 1/4" wide and sponged off with as little water as possible in one or two strokes and get grout out of sponge in clean bucket of water rinsed offten and keep bucket of water clean while doing.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

I just had DC installed ina kitchen about 5 months ago. So far so good. It was layed down on concrete after leveling it. We had it grouted which looks pretty good.


----------



## Duraceramic Guy (Apr 4, 2009)

*Don't buy Duraceramic from www.carpet-wholesale.com*

I installed my duraceramic floor and it turned out great. I really like the product. 
Unfortunately I bought it from the wrong place. Most of the tiles they sent me had a chipped corner. They must have taken a beating because duraceramic is pretty strong stuff. The glue is awesome. 

For a first time floor installer I thought it was really easy. Just make sure your underlayment is done properly and read all the instructions and watch the duraceramic install video.


----------



## Floorman6 (Mar 25, 2009)

*fix for Dura-Ceramic*

Rep at Congoleumn said to fix gauges or chips in tile is to go to a art supply or where they sell model airplane paint and match the color of the tile in the area of the chip and paint and let dry. I did this to some customers tile and worked fine. Tile is not that durable as you might think. grout also cracks but can be regrouted if needed as long as oil or grease doesn't stain if grout doesn't take try treating it first with liquid latex then regrout.


----------



## djvbh (Apr 25, 2010)

I have the same problem with my light-colored grout that's now dirty white. What did you use to clean yours?


----------



## rcuerrier (Apr 21, 2010)

Floorman6 said:


> Sounds like he has been useing too much water to sponge off existing grout.


Bang on Floorman6! :thumbup:

The only issue with DuraGrout is that as an Acrylic grout it does not like too much water. When grouting you don't want to get too far ahead of yourself either because it's much more difficult to clean off than traditional grouts.

If you get water under the grout it will bubble up and look less than stellar, make sure that if you're having work done by an installer that they have had experience with it and all should be well!

:thumbsup:


----------



## asipr2 (May 31, 2010)

*Congoleum Duraceramic & Acrylic Grout*

I'm not in the construction business at all, but my wife & I put this product down in both our kitchen and main bath.

The most important issue in installing this floor is to make certain the underlayment is smooth, level and free of dirt and oils.

Using the contact cement adhesive, it's wise to premeasure and precut all pieces prior to installation. Once you put a tile in place, it's there. You won't get it back up without destroying the tile. We followed the instructions to the letter, but more curing time worked better for the tile adhesive. Instructions say 45 minutes, but we left it down for an hour prior to installing the tile. The thinner you put down the adhesive, the better (and more uniform) it dries.

In terms of the grout, I was very careful to work in small sections and make certain the grout was applied at 45 degree angles to the edges in order to work it into the grooves thorougly. While I did one or two tiles at a time, I had a 5 gal. bucket filled halfway with water and my cleaning sponge at hand at all times. Keeping the water clean helps prevent the "film" that can develop. The sponge wasn't wet, but it wasn't rung dry either. After the tile grout was cleaned off of the tile, I'd wet my finger and smooth the grout. Not one single pinhole!

We've dropped a number of different things on the tile and nothing has damaged it or the grout. To make the floor easier to clean, I would recommend applying enough grout to bring it close to the top of the tiles, as a recessed grout surface is harder to clean and maintain.

One last note: While this is a great flooring product, it's not recommended for use on walls - especially in bathrooms or where the environment is damp.

Hope this helps!


----------



## rcuerrier (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey aspire,

Just wondering what contact cement you used to set the adhesive? Duraset 100 is Congoleum's adhesive but is not a contact cement.

From the Congoleum Installation guide:


> Use Congoleum DS100 DuraSet Adhesive, for all approved
> floor and wall applications. Set tiles and planks into tacky dry
> adhesive for floor applications and semi tacky dry adhesive
> for wall applications.


Also, you state that it is not recommended for wall use. I would elaborate on that; it is not suitable for use on a wall in a shower/bath area. It is, however, recommended as a backsplash option by Congoleum.

From their brochure:



> DuraCeramic Options is a floor and wall tile with
> embossed lines through the center of the tile in both directions.


Glad you ended up with a nice looking floor, I love DuraCeramic as an alternative to ceramic tile and have used it personally. We probably sell/install in the area of 500-1000 sft of Duraceramic / month which makes it our fourth most popular kitchen option, though it is catching up to some of the others!

Keep on truckin' :thumbsup:


----------



## asipr2 (May 31, 2010)

I did use the Duraset adhesive. When it gets "tacky" it may as well be a contact cement because once the tile is placed, it is virtually impossible to remove it without damaging the tile.

When we did our bathroom (the smallest of the two projects) we premeasured and precut every single tile. That was a real payoff! 

Once complete, we began following the to the letter, which was definitely the way to go. But, as in any job, don't get in a hurry and do the job right or don't do it at all!

You are correct in acceptable use for walls, but I would not use this in a shower or exterior setting.

All things considered, I'd have to give this product a 9.9 out of 10!


----------



## peaceonearth (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm a (female) Structural Engineer and installed the product, Duraceramic, myself in my kitchen about 4 years ago. I have a decent sized kitchen, a husband and 2 boys. Before installing it, I did some research and comparisons. First of all, there are NO perfect products out there. However, you have to pick the product that suits your criteria and lifestyle. Color selection and installation is a key factor. I have 1- 1/4 inch subfloor because when the house was built, I thought I might install a ceramic tile floor in the future. I chose a beige earthtone color. Yes, it hides dirt and scratches. My husband won't take off his shoes (with taps no doubt) and he's hardddd on shoes and my floor. My walls are a 'cappachino?" color. The tiles butt joints so no grouting. I did that intentionally. Where the joints butt, I used a clear sealer as recommended by Congoleum. Currently, I have some scratches on my floor due to moving chairs as well as from the taps on my husband's shoes. I have a couple of dents from knives dropping.. Overall, the floor has held up well. My only concern is when I want to take it up.


----------



## peaceonearth (Sep 24, 2010)

I didn't use it on my walls. I just chose a wall color that would compliment the color chosen for the Duraceramic floor.


----------



## niksmom630 (Jan 27, 2011)

My duraceramic has been installed for 3 years, in a heavy foot traffic kitchen with kids and dogs. I have only on scratch, and no chips tiles despite many items dropped on the floor. Overall, I am happy with the floor, but what is driving me crazy is the grout. It was a light beige color, now it just looks grey and dingy, and I have tried everything to clean it with no success. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I am considering removing all the grout and starting over....


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

I have this floor product. I have bone grout amd am noticing the same thing. So much for their claims of not having to seal the grout.


----------



## niksmom630 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, I have literally tried almost everything to clean it with no luck. Yesterday I took a heavy duty Mr. Clean Magic eraser to the grout lines, and it looks a bit better, but not much. FCA flooring installed mine--I am going to contact them to see if they have any ideas (short of removing all the grout and starting over. Fairly certain the color I have is bone as well. Maybe I'll go with dark brown next time around! Good luck!


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

I guess you have to keep up on it regularly. I better get to work.


----------

